# Gym Ethics



## Ollie B

My experience in the gym (athletic clubs) environment, visiting and participating in gyms around the world, there is a definite silent code of acceptable behavior. Please let me *remind *you.

*Safety*

Safety is always a primary consideration. All gyms can be potentially dangerous. If you are mindless and inattentive, intoxicated (drugs or alcohol) your chance of hurting yourself, worse, hurting others, is a very high possibility. Never lose your concentration, always stay alert.

Prevention is the spirit of safety. Minimize the possibility of all accidents. Always put the equipment that you use in its proper place. Don't act like a small child, put away what you use. The ignorance of arrogance has no place in a gym environment.

Don't throw plates, dumbbells and bars around, very bad for the equipment and you could hurt someone else. Respect the equipment as if you paid for it. Use towels to clean off the benches and machines after use. No one wants to slide around on the seat, plus it's unsafe.

Clean off your perspiration. Proper attire is a must, don't offend others with foul smelling clothing. Bare feet in a gym is not safe or pleasant for others.

*Personal Space*

Do not intrude on others. Give space and privacy to their workout. Be polite and ask: are you finished? Or, how many sets do you have left? Thank you. Our words, too are expressions of our spirit. The most important element in a conversation is to be sincere and speak from the heart.

Never use foul language in the gym. Foul language makes you ignorant, for your lack of vocabulary to express yourself.

*Respect*

Do not criticize others. Does the mountain laugh at the river because it is lowly? Does the river speak poorly of the mountain because it can move about? Everyone has his own qualities and acquires his own place in life. Paying attention to your brother's faults only doubles your own.

Always ask first: how can I help? Conceit is brought on by shallow thinking and cheaply bought compromise with your ideals. Respect others, even a one-inch worm has a half- inch of spirit. Treat all men, especially a woman with respect and they will respect you.

Never become needlessly angry, remember, those who anger easily lose courage at important moments. Do not show your strength without good purpose. Energy without consciousness is violence.

Cultural and social norms are different all over the world. However, gym behavior, attitude and ethics is always the same, no matter where you are in the world. Quiet, loving and fearless is the way of the masters.

It is my wish to make of this priceless gift of life something truer, stronger and happier. So that we can walk courageously through the world and make our contribution for its betterment.


----------



## Guest

> espect the equipment as if you paid for it. Use towels to clean off the benches and machines after use. No one wants to slide around on the seat, plus it's unsafe.
> 
> Clean off your perspiration. Proper attire is a must, don't offend others with foul smelling clothing.


what a load of W*nk how gay is that ????, i wash my workout gear one per week, it stinks but it fits in with everyone else, my tops go moldy and have lots of holes in.

I give machine a quick wipe with my clothing if to wet but i dont carry little towels around.



> Never use foul language in the gym. Foul language makes you ignorant, for your lack of vocabulary to express yourself


fcuk off !!!!



> Always ask first: how can I help?


so you sound like a fcking dumb joey servant ???

different storkes for different folks but what you have posted is utter b**locks


----------



## Guest

> Please let me remind you.


who the fcuk do you think you are ????


----------



## Ollie B

Who the hell do you think you are?

If you dont like what I have posted dont get your knickers in a twist, you come across as a tool to be honest, I like to train in a nice enviornment and obviously you dont! Please dont tell me to fcuk off! Saying that just shows your ignorance, I have not time for people like you, go away!

If you not going to contribute to this thread dont post here! No kids allowed!


----------



## Guest

tosser


----------



## Ollie B

I rest my case!


----------



## Guest

yeh right !!! in your own little mind you have


----------



## Guest

oh dear missed the n off


----------



## Ollie B

Ok im going to take your comments lightly 

Can you please tell me whats bothering you about my post and give me sensible critisism instead of words like "Fcuk Off and Tosser" please?


----------



## Tall

Ollie B said:


> Ok im going to take your comments lightly
> 
> Can you please tell me whats bothering you about my post and give me sensible critisism instead of words like "Fcuk Off and Tosser" please?


Yo dude - you need to give the original author credit:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/knopfler3.htm


----------



## Ollie B

Tall said:


> Yo dude - you need to give the original author credit:
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/knopfler3.htm


Yeah it was a good article, thats why I posted it here. Posting on here regards his article as credit.

Romper Stomper - Maybe you should tell him instead of me to Fcuk Off mate!


----------



## SD

Yes Ollie it would have come across better witht he original author linked to it, I didnt think it came across like something you had written, doesnt excuse the remarks posted afterwards of course.

The other thing that annoys me, is guys who throw plates/dumbells/benches around, it makes me jump sometimes and its usually always the same fcuking guy with his sour face lol. He is one of the biggest guys in the gym, I guesss he thinks that gives him the right to act like a complete tool or something?? I mean this guy can't move anything large or small without dumping it down, attention seeking??

SD


----------



## Tall

Ollie B said:


> Yeah it was a good article, thats why I posted it here. Posting on here regards his article as credit.
> 
> Romper Stomper - Maybe you should tell him instead of me to Fcuk Off mate!


Lol personally I thought the article was awful, but I'll rep you for effort anyway


----------



## Ollie B

SportDr said:


> Yes Ollie *it would have come across better witht* *he original author linked to it*, I didnt think it came across like something you had written, doesnt excuse the remarks posted afterwards of course.
> 
> The other thing that annoys me, is guys who throw plates/dumbells/benches around, it makes me jump sometimes and its usually always the same fcuking guy with his sour face lol. He is one of the biggest guys in the gym, I guesss he thinks that gives him the right to act like a complete tool or something?? I mean this guy can't move anything large or small without dumping it down, attention seeking??
> 
> SD


We are all human and make mistakes. I hold my hands up. I will remember to post the authors name next time. 

I totally agree with you regarding that idiot in that gym of yours. Its stupid


----------



## Ollie B

Tall said:


> Lol personally I thought the article was awful, but I'll rep you for effort anyway


A rep for a awful article. I might post more then lol :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul

romper stomper said:


> what a load of W*nk how gay is that ????, i wash my workout gear one per week, it stinks but it fits in with everyone else, my tops go moldy and have lots of holes in.
> 
> I give machine a quick wipe with my clothing if to wet but i dont carry little towels around.


I think people who cant wear clean clothes to the gym should fck off and find a cave to train in. How hard is it to grab clean clothes for your next session. Either you a hobbo and selling the big issue to pay for your gym fees or you got bigger issues.

There was a chap at my gym that clearly didnt train in clean clothes and he had this damp, vinegar smell and almost like he ****ed in his pants smell and I had to move when he came my side of the floor.

Dont be the vinegar guy!!!!


----------



## DB

gotta admit, some dudes in my gym stink and it makes me sick, i always drop obvious hints as its just not on! i dont want to be squatting and gagging because the retard next to me cant wash in the mornings!

*fresh sweat does not smell!*

no excuse to wear dirty clothes either imo..


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> IThere was a chap at my gym that clearly didnt train in clean clothes and he had this damp, vinegar smell almost ****ed in his pants smell and I had to move when he came my side of the floor.
> 
> Dont be the vinegar guy!!!!


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

cant say i have come across any particualrly smelly ones at my gym (apart from jamie) cause they are all gay boys and take perfect care of themselves hahahahaha

BUT i could think of nothing worse than having a STINKY person lifting weights next to you, it would well put me off!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

MissBC said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> cant say i have come across any particualrly smelly ones at my gym (apart from jamie) cause they are all gay boys and take perfect care of themselves hahahahaha
> 
> BUT i could think of nothing worse than having a STINKY person lifting weights next to you, it would well put me off!!


Is it ok if I fart next to you?


----------



## Guest

> Either you a hobbo and selling the big issue to pay for your gym fees or you got bigger issues.


ha ha funny bsatard ???



> fck off and find a cave to train in.


yeh right big man, nice clean gyms with nice equipment and nice smelling people attract gays , gyms are one of the biggest pick up joints and turn on's for gays.

Give me the sweet smell of sweat and blood any freaking day of the week !!!!, and pis* or vinegar for that matter.


----------



## 3752

Romper stomper if you insult another member again you will recieve a ban it is not allowed on this board.


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> Is it ok if I fart next to you?


depeneds how stinky it is!!

if you smile sweetly and look good then i may let you off!!

But if you look ****, deny it was you and its a stonker then i may have to bash you!!


----------



## MissBC

Pscarb said:


> Romper stomper if you insult another member again you will recieve a ban it is not allowed on this board.


hes been doing this alot recently!!


----------



## Tall

MissBC said:


> depeneds how stinky it is!!
> 
> if you smile sweetly and look good then i may let you off!!
> 
> But if you look ****, deny it was you and its a stonker then i may have to bash you!!


Did you know Tainted was a Bishop?


----------



## TaintedSoul

romper stomper said:


> ha ha funny bsatard ???
> 
> *yeh right big man, nice clean gyms with nice equipment and nice smelling people attract gays , gyms are one of the biggest pick up joints and turn on's for gays. *
> 
> Give me the sweet smell of sweat and blood any freaking day of the week !!!!, and pis* or vinegar for that matter.


Exactly... that's why I train at Reebok. I get endless supply of clean towels. People who shower after their gym session and bring clean clothes to the gym. And if the gays come onto me I'll take that as a compliment.

Please let me know what gym you train at so I can avoid this damp septic tank of a hole you have come to call home.


----------



## Ollie B

romper stomper said:


> ha ha funny bsatard ???
> 
> *yeh right big man, nice clean gyms with nice equipment and nice smelling people attract gays , gyms are one of the biggest pick up joints and turn on's for gays. *
> 
> Give me the sweet smell of sweat and blood any freaking day of the week !!!!, and pis* or vinegar for that matter.


My gym smells nice does that mean im gay :lol:

Also a few members on this forum train at my gyms. Monster Gym and The Works


----------



## TH0R

SportDr said:


> Yes Ollie it would have come across better witht he original author linked to it, I didnt think it came across like something you had written, doesnt excuse the remarks posted afterwards of course.
> 
> The other thing that annoys me, is guys who throw plates/dumbells/benches around, it makes me jump sometimes and its usually always the same fcuking guy with his sour face lol. He is one of the biggest guys in the gym, I guesss he thinks that gives him the right to act like a complete tool or something?? I mean this guy can't move anything large or small without dumping it down, attention seeking??
> 
> SD


Spot on doc, wonder how many are lurking on here:whistling:

Can't understand Rompers problems, have you had a lonely Christmas Romper:sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> I think people who cant wear clean clothes to the gym should fck off and find a cave to train in. How hard is it to grab clean clothes for your next session. Either you a hobbo and selling the big issue to pay for your gym fees or you got bigger issues.
> 
> There was a chap at my gym that clearly didnt train in clean clothes and he had this damp, vinegar smell and almost like he ****ed in his pants smell and I had to move when he came my side of the floor.
> 
> Dont be the vinegar guy!!!!


Well said.... washing is a very basic thing...... how hard is it really ffs....



DB said:


> gotta admit, some dudes in my gym stink and it makes me sick, i always drop obvious hints as its just not on! i dont want to be squatting and gagging because the retard next to me cant wash in the mornings!
> 
> *fresh sweat does not smell!*
> 
> no excuse to wear dirty clothes either imo..


Precisely... says a lot about someone if they dont wash themselves or their clothes.... I actually cant believe someone would admit to something so revolting...



Pscarb said:


> Romper stomper if you insult another member again you will recieve a ban it is not allowed on this board.


Again Paul? Its a common occurance, he seems to get off on it...



TaintedSoul said:


> Please let me know what gym you train at so I can avoid this damp septic tank of a hole you have come to call home.


Internet heros never admit to where that can be found in real life Sean 

(Unfortunately.....)


----------



## tommy28

I don't wanna get drawn into any argument here but i can kinda understand romper stomper's annoyance at this article. No offence ollie but whoever wrote it sounds like a sanctimonious tos-ser.

Perhaps he could write to my granny and remind her how to suck eggs


----------



## Ollie B

tommy28 said:


> I don't wanna get drawn into any argument here but i can kinda understand romper stomper's annoyance at this article. No offence ollie but whoever wrote it sounds like a sanctimonious tos-ser.
> 
> Perhaps he could write to my granny and remind her how to suck eggs


No offence taken but dont shoot the messenger. 

His article is in the link Tall posted. Below the article is his email address, if you want you can call him a tosser


----------



## TaintedSoul

tommy28 said:


> I don't wanna get drawn into any argument here but i can kinda understand romper stomper's annoyance at this article. No offence ollie but whoever wrote it sounds like a sanctimonious tos-ser.
> 
> Perhaps he could write to my granny and remind her how to suck eggs


Yeah but there are ways to say how you disagree with something rather than come out and attack the poster who's only intention was to provide something to the board.


----------



## Ollie B

chilisi said:


> i cant stand that myself....i was at a local council gym last week
> 
> and this big guy(mainly fat) was smashing all the machines and dropping weights and had the biggest attitude...also had the worst technique known to mankind(but he looked great lifting heavyish weight)
> 
> i did at first think to go an advise him on better technique but as time went on i realised he wouldnt have cared what i said.
> 
> he did it next to me when i was doing my abs and i couldnt help but to burst out laughing..
> 
> i wasnt trying to get a rise out of him and start trouble,i just wanted him to know he looked like a total pr*ck..!


Good man! :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i agree with some points but the bare feet thing i don't agree with. I stretch, squat and deadlift barefoot. Unless your wearing steel toecapped boots, a plate or dumbell dropping on your foot will hurt the same. as long as you keep your feet clean i cant see a problem. When i was in australia i don't think i wore shoes the whole time i was there lol


----------



## tommy28

I have no wish to call anyone names ollie, especially someone who i don't know. And i'm not criticising you for posting it at all.

I have no argument with most of the content, it's just the holier than thou style in which he wrote it that doesn't sit well with me. :thumb:


----------



## Joshua

> Exactly... that's why I train at Reebok. I get endless supply of clean towels. People who shower after their gym session and bring clean clothes to the gym. And if the gays come onto me I'll take that as a compliment.


Classic & so true!

J


----------



## South Champ Jnr

romper stomper said:


> ha ha funny bsatard ???
> 
> yeh right big man, nice clean gyms with nice equipment and nice smelling people attract gays , gyms are one of the biggest pick up joints and turn on's for gays.
> 
> Give me the sweet smell of sweat and *blood *any freaking day of the week !!!!, and pis* or vinegar for that matter.


Does blood have a smell? Why would anyone be bleeding at a gym? If training causes blood loss id probs have a look at my technique. Skull Crushers is just a name for an exercise not a litteral instruction!

Back to the smelling debate, i got no probs with people who smell a little "off" because there training hard, but arrive at least half clean. I work at a gym and my pet hate is all those people who arrive when we open at 630am and think f**k it i dont need to wash or brush my teeth this morning, ill be get showered after my workout! I feel sorry for my collegues on the gym floor, it smells like a teenagers bedroom!


----------



## Prodiver

chilisi said:


> ...some members on this site reading your comments might be homosexual and like to smell nice in the gym...


Arghh! Straightist! 

Smell nice in a gym!! Whatever next!? :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

People who don't put their weights back where they belong should be shot. There were loads of people in my gym yesterday doing that, just leaving plates, dumbells and even whole bars lying around in the middle of the floor. Channelled my anger into a good workout...

Oh, and we all wear clean clothes. I mean, come on.....


----------



## gerg

i always wear a clean t-shirt and socks, though i do wear shorts twice sometimes if i've not got them sweaty and they don't smell


----------



## Prodiver

A friend of mine knows nothing about ethics - he comes from Thuthecth...

(I'll get my coat...)


----------



## dmcc

*slap*


----------



## GHS

*QUOTE*

Safety is always a primary consideration. All gyms can be potentially dangerous. If you are mindless and inattentive, *intoxicated (drugs* or alcohol) your chance of hurting yourself, worse, hurting others, is a very high possibility. Never lose your concentration, always stay alert.

*QUOTE*

I don't think the writer would like 95% of the members in my gym if he thinks *drug* users shouldn't train

Seriously though, I think the post is right in most of its content but do not like the manner in which it has been writen.........Its a bit patronising.

GHS


----------



## gerg

Ollie B said:


> Don't throw plates, dumbbells and bars around, very bad for the equipment and you could hurt someone else. Respect the equipment as if you paid for it. Use towels to clean off the benches and machines after use. No one wants to slide around on the seat, plus it's unsafe.


Most olympic bars when used with bumper plates are designed to be thrown around, so that you can safely dump your load. It is important to give people space, and not brush past them when they're holding heavy weights in the air..



Ollie B said:


> Clean off your perspiration. Proper attire is a must, don't offend others with foul smelling clothing. Bare feet in a gym is not safe or pleasant for others.


I don't go barefoot, but I take my shoes off to do squats/deads/cleans etc, as there's no way I'm doing them in my running shoes.


----------



## Ollie B

Funny you say that GHS because I have seen a guy train once who I swear was on Coke!


----------



## Bulldozer

romper stomper said:


> what a load of W*nk how gay is that ????, i wash my workout gear one per week, it stinks but it fits in with everyone else, my tops go moldy and have lots of holes in.
> 
> I give machine a quick wipe with my clothing if to wet but i dont carry little towels around.
> 
> fcuk off !!!!
> 
> so you sound like a fcking dumb joey servant ???
> 
> different storkes for different folks but what you have posted is utter b**locks


Dude you seem to have some anger issues :whistling:


----------



## GHS

One of the lads in my gym does coke in the changing rooms......I'm not joking either. He's one of the biggest lads in the gym too (6ft5" and 20 stone) got a little gut on him but he's an absolute monster.

My post was referring to gear, it was tounge in cheek though incase you hadn't notice mate lol.

GHS


----------



## dmcc

gerg said:


> It is important to give people space, and not brush past them when they're holding heavy weights in the air...


Very true. Unfortunately in my gym the rack is very VERY close to the dumbell rack and one of the pulley set-ups, so there's always people breezing around.....


----------



## 3752

tommy28 said:


> I don't wanna get drawn into any argument here but i can kinda understand romper stomper's annoyance at this article. No offence ollie but whoever wrote it sounds like a sanctimonious tos-ser.
> 
> Perhaps he could write to my granny and remind her how to suck eggs


there is a lot of info out there that we all know but every day there are new joiners to this site and they will benefit from such an article...

my issue here is the personel attacks RS made to Ollie this will not be tolerated...


----------



## SD

chilisi said:


> maybe its my military background but i couldnt go anywhere smelling like B.O..!


Defo, its not good to be honking mate is it, have a doby before going in the gym or at least a submariners :laugh:

SD


----------



## Chris1

gerg said:


> Most olympic bars when used with bumper plates are designed to be thrown around, so that you can safely *dump your load*.


This means something completely different where I come from!!! :laugh:


----------



## paulo

ghastly farts ****s me off in gym


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> Defo, its not good to be honking mate is it, have a doby before going in the gym or at least a submariners :laugh:
> 
> SD


WTF...? Just WASH ya bunch of minks.......


----------



## Guest

Here are some comments about gyms from the city i live in , you'll love these places Olly 

Much i have seen myself, enjoy the read

My favourite was the guy on the treadmill next to me who decided to light up his cigarette. When I told him not to smoke in the gym he turned to me and said "I'm a policeman".F###wit!

One time in the locker room of my gym there was this woman who took off her dyper-thing from her underwear. She had a heavy period because there was blood pooring between her legs. It was sooo disgusting!!! Can't believe why she was doing it in the locker room and not in the toilet.

It's common at the gym for men AND woman to crap while standing up in the showers. Look in the drain sometime and see what DIDN'T get washed away.

Talked to a manager there, said it was a common problem... among other things. Such as guys having sex in the steam rooms and using the hair dryers in open view of everyone blow drying their bungholes.

Saw guys blow-drying each others ****s.

Not sure this should come as a surprise--buggering is not uncommon in many health clubs--especially showers and steam rooms. (where do you think the VP got the inspiration for YMCA?) In fact, at both of the gyms I once belonged to, the club rules posted in the mens locker room expressly prohibited sexual acts on club premises.

have you seen the one who picks his nose and hawks while walking on the treadmill?

I have to pay my friend, a qualified fitness instructor and kung fu guru, 150 kwai an hour, but I would gladly do that rather than go to one of these shiit house fitness clubs with locals picking their noses, shiiting in the showers, jerking each other off while blowdrying their nuts and showing each other how much weight they can lift. Health clubs my ****, it's about as unhealthy as you can get.

Another favorite at the gym- people doing their laundry! But wait, it gets better - I have seen men on numerous occasions walk into the shower FULLY CLOTHED, get all soaped up, rinse off, then strip and then hang their clothes in the dry sauna. I have seen others sit fully clothed in the dry sauna as well.

a dude who was working out with a trainer suddenly vomited loudly mid-crunch. just rolled over, got on all fours and let it rip bigtime.

nobody paid it any attention. nobody missed a rep or even looked over except me. after emptying his stomach, he got up and wiped his mouth with his shirt, smiled and said something to the trainer and then left. the trainer went to go find an ayi. people stepped around a sprawling pool of vomit in the middle of the gym for a few minutes before it was cleaned up: mopped up with the same dirty mop used for the rest of that disgusting hole.


----------



## Ollie B

Sounds like you live in a nice area


----------



## Guest

> Sounds like you live in a nice area


like many cities there is the good bad and ugly


----------



## Guest

Australia - Population: 20,434,176 (July 2007 est.)

The city i live population 20,000,000 (2008 est) so more of everything


----------



## Rob68

romper stomper said:


> like many cities there is the good bad and ugly


which category do you fall into?


----------



## Guest

I have a category of all of my own -


----------



## tommy28

Pscarb said:


> there is a lot of info out there that we all know but every day there are new joiners to this site and they will benefit from such an article...
> 
> my issue here is the personel attacks RS made to Ollie this will not be tolerated...


Absolutely! This forum is a very friendly community and i hope that in no way did i suggest i condone any personal attack by any member towards another.

I simply find the original post pretentious and patronising.

I totally agree that many newbies would benefit from a decent article on gym etiquette and i have taken the time to find what seems a straightforward and unpatronising article. The link is below:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-gym-etiquette.aspx

I hope this post is more constructive than my last. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

TaintedSoul said:


> I think people who cant wear clean clothes to the gym should fck off and find a cave to train in. How hard is it to grab clean clothes for your next session. Either you a hobbo and selling the big issue to pay for your gym fees or you got bigger issues.
> 
> There was a chap at my gym that clearly didnt train in clean clothes and he had this damp, vinegar smell and almost like he ****ed in his pants smell and I had to move when he came my side of the floor.
> 
> Dont be the vinegar guy!!!!


 Fully agreed its disgusting.

Its a matter of respect for other human beings, we are after all not animals and rather not be treated like animals

That said my fvcking GASP pants have the most horrific smell after i wear them for 30 mins or so, its the material as i have no problem with any other pants but these i have to Febreeze prior to going to the gym.

I cant stand when people dont wipe the sweat of the machines, i sweat more than all but the fattest bastards and i make sure i dont leave any for others on the machines:cursing:

Romper Stomper i dont know where the fvck you live but i never want to go even close to there:lol:


----------



## Guest

> Romper Stomper i dont know where the fvck you live but i never want to go even close to there


I could be a place you think you want to go


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i replace gym wear every so often as it becomes caked in old sweat and soon enough they can stand up on their own due to the starch effect lol.

wipe the benches

dont clap hands to create an atom bomb mushroom style cloud of chalk next to me as i lift... if i wanted the taste of licking a blackboard i'd go to a school

dont drop the dumbbells - pet peeve


----------



## muscle01

You lot should come & visit IHC'S GYM. Some of the guys traits there are unbelievable.

One can't even sh5t & p5ss in a normal manner-half is left on the floor-along with the grub he has just eaten. He also's scares the **** out of everyone with his screaming and breaking machines. He used to wear the same workout clothes all the time-without being washed. Total 5ucking animal.


----------



## vlb

romper stomper said:


> Here are some comments about gyms from the city i live in , you'll love these places Olly
> 
> Much i have seen myself, enjoy the read
> 
> My favourite was the guy on the treadmill next to me who decided to light up his cigarette. When I told him not to smoke in the gym he turned to me and said "I'm a policeman".F###wit!
> 
> One time in the locker room of my gym there was this woman who took off her dyper-thing from her underwear. She had a heavy period because there was blood pooring between her legs. It was sooo disgusting!!! Can't believe why she was doing it in the locker room and not in the toilet.
> 
> It's common at the gym for men AND woman to crap while standing up in the showers. Look in the drain sometime and see what DIDN'T get washed away.
> 
> Talked to a manager there, said it was a common problem... among other things. Such as guys having sex in the steam rooms and using the hair dryers in open view of everyone blow drying their bungholes.
> 
> Saw guys blow-drying each others ****s.
> 
> Not sure this should come as a surprise--buggering is not uncommon in many health clubs--especially showers and steam rooms. (where do you think the VP got the inspiration for YMCA?) In fact, at both of the gyms I once belonged to, the club rules posted in the mens locker room expressly prohibited sexual acts on club premises.
> 
> have you seen the one who picks his nose and hawks while walking on the treadmill?
> 
> I have to pay my friend, a qualified fitness instructor and kung fu guru, 150 kwai an hour, but I would gladly do that rather than go to one of these shiit house fitness clubs with locals picking their noses, shiiting in the showers, jerking each other off while blowdrying their nuts and showing each other how much weight they can lift. Health clubs my ****, it's about as unhealthy as you can get.
> 
> Another favorite at the gym- people doing their laundry! But wait, it gets better - I have seen men on numerous occasions walk into the shower FULLY CLOTHED, get all soaped up, rinse off, then strip and then hang their clothes in the dry sauna. I have seen others sit fully clothed in the dry sauna as well.
> 
> a dude who was working out with a trainer suddenly vomited loudly mid-crunch. just rolled over, got on all fours and let it rip bigtime.
> 
> nobody paid it any attention. nobody missed a rep or even looked over except me. after emptying his stomach, he got up and wiped his mouth with his shirt, smiled and said something to the trainer and then left. the trainer went to go find an ayi. people stepped around a sprawling pool of vomit in the middle of the gym for a few minutes before it was cleaned up: mopped up with the same dirty mop used for the rest of that disgusting hole.


sounds great, i am green with envy :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------

